# Just wondering if this interests anyone..



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

I have played a grand total of 2 fantasy games. I played the first one as VC and all I spent my time doing was trying to keep them on the movement trays. So I vowed i would not play again till i cam up with a cheap easy method of keepin them buggers down on the tray. 

So here it is, A magnetic movement tray:
[/ATTACH]


So the first one is right side up (obviously) and the second is held completely upside down. The models can be easily removed and the hold quite well as you can see.

So here are a few questions:
1. Would you buy something like this?
2. What sizes of trays would you want in a package? (as in one hoard tray and 2 5x3 and mebbe a 5x5)
3. What would you pay for a package of trays? (The package would have all the pieces needed AND would fit inside existing trays to boot)

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Champion Alaric said:


> 1. Would you buy something like this?


I have the tools to cut metal sheet so would probably make my own

I can see it being very useful to someone who does not have the facility.



Champion Alaric said:


> 2. What sizes of trays would you want in a package? (as in one hoard tray and 2 5x3 and mebbe a 5x5)


As they do not have a thick rim it would be easy enough to put two 5-wides next to each other to horde, so I do not think that would be needed.

I run units 5x4 so that might be useful.

Alternatively several 5x2 and several 5x1 so extra ranks are easy.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I think that this is a good idea. Keeping my models on their tray can be annoying, especially if they are on a hill. 
1. Personally, it would depend on how much they cost.
2. You could do many small pieces, then have some sort of clip to attatch them together to suit you.
3. I would pay £5 max.

How did you make them?


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Karnax said:


> How did you make them?


Cut about 600 little 20mm squares to glue to the bases (most time consuming part but only need to do once) this also weighs them down slightly which is nice. The tray is an aluminum piece with a sheet of magnet glued to it. 

I think 5 pounds is like 8 bucks to us. Im assuming you would wanna pay 5 pounds for just one tray. I was thinkin of packaging a bunch of bases, like 4, and supplying enuff squares for all of them. So 8 bucks wouldnt cover it. The trays you must assemble yourself from GW are 12 bucks here so I figgered 20 bucks for a package of 4 trays that would hold approx. 50 guys total between all of em. I have a few guys interested but if I ask em how much, they being gamers would wanna pay as little as possible lol.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd pay the equivilant of 20 bucks for a tray that holds 50 guys.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I have done this for my skaven army. I did it slightly different though. I made the movement trays out of sheet steel and attached rare earth magnets at the bottom of the bases of the models. 

This also gives me the added ability to just put a few stronger magnets on the bottom of the movement tray, and just planting the units in a sheet steel toolbox. They don't move a milimeter and packing/unpacking my army couldn't possibly get quicker then this. Not to mention that all associated woes of transporting big ass models like screaming bells are a thing of the past!

Personally, I would pay for custom made sheet steel movement trays. They are an arse to cut with steel cutters because they get all bended. This means I have had to hammer them back into a semi-straight shape. Also, they would have to have some form of sides like other movement trays.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> I'd pay the equivilant of 20 bucks for a tray that holds 50 guys.


I probably would as well


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

elmir said:


> I made the movement trays out of sheet steel and attached rare earth magnets at the bottom of the bases of the models.
> .


I had started to do same thing but stopped for two reasons:
1.Rare earth magnets can be expensive, especially if you use a hoard army 
2. They will sometimes stick to eachother, like base to base I mean. I actually had two of the bases practically travel at light speed at one another and the models exploded lol. Obviously I used too big of magnets but it was still a problem. 

And Im not knockin the magnets on the bottom, just my personal preference is all.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, id pay that


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

looks like this thread is done so thank you all for your input. Its helped me out alot.


----------

